# What is this two leaved weed?



## nemesis256 (Mar 27, 2021)

I've been seeing a lot of these in a partial/mostly shade area. It's been raining a fair bit recently, and after pulling by hand a bunch more appear 2 days later. How to get rid of it? I'm about to overseed this area this weekend, so that may limit what I can do due to limiting traffic and growing seed.


----------



## nemesis256 (Mar 27, 2021)

any help?


----------



## dicko1 (Oct 25, 2019)

Its a just sprouted seedling. What you're seeing look like cotyledons, the first leaves out of a seed. Its next to impossible to ID a plant from them. Wait for a second pair of leaves to form and ID becomes much easier.


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

Is there a bird feeder nearby in your yard or your neighbors?


----------



## nemesis256 (Mar 27, 2021)

Powhatan said:


> Is there a bird feeder nearby in your yard or your neighbors?


Don't think so, we're not supposed to be feeding birds in the summer due to attracting bears. Why do you ask?


----------



## Monocot Master (Feb 28, 2021)

nemesis256 said:


> Powhatan said:
> 
> 
> > Is there a bird feeder nearby in your yard or your neighbors?
> ...


Because it looks like sunflower seedlings. But so do cucumber, canteloupe, etc, etc. look like that. As someone else suggested, let some grow out until you have true leaves if you want a positive id.


----------



## nemesis256 (Mar 27, 2021)

Here's another photo of this plant but more mature. Hopefully it's mature enough, if not I'll just wait a bit more and post again. These are in the woods next to my lawn.


----------



## 7824 (Oct 23, 2019)

Buckthorn


----------



## dicko1 (Oct 25, 2019)

Could be, but the first leaves dont look quite right. They're still too small. However, those saplings look like they have Buckthorn bark. Cant rule it out.

How about a close up of the leaves of those saplings.


----------



## nemesis256 (Mar 27, 2021)

****o1 said:


> Could be, but the first leaves dont look quite right. They're still too small. However, those saplings look like they have Buckthorn bark. Cant rule it out.
> 
> How about a close up of the leaves of those saplings.


You mean the trees these weeds are next to? I think they're witch hazel.


----------



## dicko1 (Oct 25, 2019)

So only you can answer the question if the leaves that are coming from the seedling look like the leaves on the tree. It sort of looks like it. If so, case closed!

Yes, it does look like it
https://www.google.com/search?q=witch+hazel+seedling&oq=witch+hazel+seedling&aqs=chrome..69i57.4702j0j4&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


----------



## nemesis256 (Mar 27, 2021)

Well not entirely, last question is what can/should I use to kill the ones on my lawn? Any broad leaf killer?


----------

